# Injuries



## Kroy (Sep 18, 2003)

What was your worst martial art injury (or injuries)?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

Bruised ribs from BJJ.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2003)

broken thumb from improper blocking... my bad and a well learned lesson


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh yeah, I sprained a wrist two nights before a history final exam due to bad clocking...that sucked. Three hours, one question--all essay response.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 19, 2003)

I got clocked with a spinning back kick in the boys but thats not the worst of it. The rubber around my cup came loose and the sharp plastic edge drove into my leg (mear centimeters away from the goods) and sliced me open to the tune of eight stitches.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

It could have been worse--look at Bill Wallace.

I have assorted achy fingers and toes and a chipped tooth (not visible) but I don't think I ever took a really hard one to the you-know-whats. Moderate hits, of course.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 19, 2003)

What happened to Bill Wallace?


----------



## Kroy (Sep 19, 2003)

May as list the others:

cracked ribs
2 broken noses
dislocated knee
one broken finger
one broken toe
more fat lips then you can shake a stick at

This all happened around the time I started Shootfighting ( I'm too old for that stuff now) So now it's just pure Kenpo, even though I still get fat lips and black eyes I feel much better!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

Seperated ribs from JJ.
Left rotator injury that isn't right from wrestling.
Right knee from something.
My back from something else. :idunno:


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

Knackered ligament/tendon/stringy thing of some description in my big toe from catching it wrong on a pad whilst spinning outside crescent kicking it, that took about a year to eighteen months to heal, mostly because I kept catching the bloody thing time and time again and re-setting the injury as it were.

I think I also broke my index finger from a sloppy downwards block without a proper fist in sparring, which I never got looked at, so I still don't think it's quite right. I'm still wearing a mitt for heavy padwork to protect it until it gets properly better.

Some nasty groin strains as well, but apart from that, nowt serious.

And can I second the what happened to Bill Wallace question? I heard something about this once before but never found out....?

Ian.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

injury that impacted my life most: dislocated right thumb.  Made a rather interesting snapping sound.  it popped back in right away but caused quite a bit of connective tissue damage.  Was initially misdiagnosed by the ER as a simple sprain and wrapped in an ace bandage.  when I went to my regular doc a month later cause it was still bugging me, she looked at the x-ray and had a fit, and called the ER and chewed them out bigtime.  I was then stuck in a splint that went from the tip of my thumb halfway down my arm for two more months... 

I'm right handed.  I'm a grad student.  Taking notes was a *****, because if you can't bend your thumb, you can't write.  I got quite good with the left hand, but its still not as fast as my right hand.


probably the most serious injury was a couple of broken ribs from a demo... I couldn't laugh for a month!


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 19, 2003)

Couple of broken toes, pulled muscles in groin and back and neck, bruised ribs.  The worst was a hyper-extened elbow.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2003)

Broken Toe, Dislocated shoulder.

All in all, I have been pretty lucky.  Aside from coming home covered in brusies, Ive never been too badly injured in my training.


----------



## Kgirl (Sep 19, 2003)

Usual stuff like muscle pulls and strains. My worst injury was fracturing my knuckle punching someone incorrectly, now THAT hurt! Another time we were in a demo, doing roundhouse kicks over a chair. I got lazy and dropped my leg, smashing it on the chair. I still have the dent in my shin!

Someone told me martial arts was good for your health.. Big fat liars!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2003)

He lost a testicle when the cup he was wearing was kicked into it.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

oooo ouch! I bet that hurt big time.

I don't wear a cricket box anymore, I've got one of those things that looks like a nappie. Hopefully that'd stop the sort of accident occuring!

Ian.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

there was a dancer who fell on the corner edge of the stage during a rehearsal at my college...with one leg on top of the stage and one leg over the side... required emergency surgery.  went through the rest of his college career with the nickname "oneball"


----------



## OULobo (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *He lost a testicle when the cup he was wearing was kicked into it. *



So that's why he walks funny. J/K.

I think I can trump everyone so far. My ACL tore out of my knee and I had to that a full reconstruction. They ripped open my knee, canabalized my pattellar tendon to make a new ligiment and screwed the new one to the bone. I was not happy, especially when you throw in 6-9 months of PT, some really nasty scars (okay these are cool) and a dead nerve spot about the size of a CD on my leg (this one is fun to do the cigarette burn trick at parties). 

Call me SPUER-GIMPY!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *oooo ouch! I bet that hurt big time.
> 
> I don't wear a cricket box anymore, I've got one of those things that looks like a nappie. Hopefully that'd stop the sort of accident occuring!
> ...



WHAT THE HELL DID YOU JUST SAY???

Cricket Box?  Nappie?


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 19, 2003)

nappie = diaper

cricket box = ??????

i'm hoping its some kind of reference to a sport, but could be some bizarre thing resembling a chinese cricket cage (see below)


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 19, 2003)

The list is not long:

Dislocations
bruised bones
Ligement/tendon damage
sprains 
knock outs
Pulled muscles
Cracked ribs
blackened eye closed to the point where I couldn't see

The dumbest injury by far (drumroll please).....

Back in my breakdancing days, I tore my right hamstring to the point where the muscle was almost completely seperated in half. My leg, from knee to butt, turned purple. I had to go through severe rehab to get it back into order; I couldn't sit on it for 2 months, and I couldn't walk w/o a cane for 6 months, and by month 9 it was finally 90% rehabilitated to where I could spar again! How F&*kin' dumb was that!? Thank God for stick and knife training, or I would have had to of quit for 9 months!

I feel lucky though, because none of my injuries were perminant, and my body is still in good working order!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *nappie = diaper
> 
> cricket box = ??????
> ...



Heh, chip shop and now cricket box, I'm not doing very well tonight am I 

We call a cricket box (or just 'box') what you guys call a 'cup' I think, small tackle holding device that you shive down a jock strap or some underpants that are too small.

Nappy is a 'diaper', yeah, by that I mean the thing I have now. It's got a big front piece that goes right down between me legs, up over me tackle and then spreads out the cover all the general pubic region at the front. There's a couple of elastic straps that go down under your **** and a thick elastic strap that goes round the small of the back, and you have to step into it and then hoist it on.

It's really bulky and hence looks (and I imagine feels) like a nappy!

:asian:

Ian.


----------



## MJS (Sep 19, 2003)

The most serious one-  Came very close to tearing my ACL while grappling.  Hurt like hell!!

Mike


----------



## Kroy (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh God! I came that close to losing one of my boys. I dont feel so well.:barf:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, the Bill Wallace story is scary!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

..mine was a thought to broken toe that turned out to be a slight dislocation along with a bruised bone...needless to say my right big toe was the color of my gi for about a month or so...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..mine was a thought to broken toe that turned out to be a slight dislocation along with a bruised bone...needless to say my right big toe was the color of my gi for about a month or so... *



and your split lip from my elbow wouldn't of occured had you been not getting into bad  habits of looking down.. *Bites*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...I'm also use to having correct lower belts....tis why I was looking down...but my lip is all better now.


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

Got to close to the floor molding and cut the end off of my little toe.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Got to close to the floor molding and cut the end off of my little toe. *



....ouch.:hammer:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm also use to having correct lower belts....tis why I was looking down...but my lip is all better now.   *



you calling me a lower belt???



my first day of Karate I shattered my hand doing back fist drills,  I've gotten kicked so hard it incurred Cellulitis which hurt worse than any broken bone I've had~! 
Kicked and seperated muscles,  Broken fingers, Dislocated fingers and toes, Multiple hamstring tears...  
But ya know.. I love Martial arts and wouldn't change a thing.. Now I block and wear lots of protective gear when sparring 

what's a little bit of pain..


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *you calling me a lower belt???*



nope...I is not.   




> *Now I block and wear lots of protective gear when sparring *



yes....the lone armadillo...even with her Kenpo headband.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *nope...I is not.
> 
> Good thing~!
> ...




*beams proudly as a happy Fat Sassy Armadillo... *


My Rambo Kenpo Headband.. yeah I do look pretty darn silly  but what the hey... 
:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I do look pretty darn silly  but what the hey...
> :shrug: *



no sillier than I do with my blue pirate bandana....oy.  does keep the medicine outta my eyes and the head gear on my head when Seig takes a swipe at it...


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....ouch.:hammer: *


That sucked, hurt worse than the injuries I took in the ring.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm sure....at least in the ring...no one tried to bite your toe off...ala Mr. Tyson...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no sillier than I do with my blue pirate bandana....oy.  does keep the medicine outta my eyes and the head gear on my head when Seig takes a swipe at it... *



*biting my tongue*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...don't bite too hard.  -vampfeed-


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'm sure....at least in the ring...no one tried to bite your toe off...ala Mr. Tyson... *


No, but I did have one try and take a chunk out of my tricep.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...don't bite too hard.  -vampfeed- *



you know darn well how hard I can bite. .and I do use restraint... on myself......... *smirks*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

...what kind of restraint do you use...?  ...muzzle...tranqs...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...what kind of restraint do you use...?  ...muzzle...tranqs...?   *



*Glares*  don't you be bringing up my  *_secrets_


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Glares*  don't you be bringing up my  *secrets *



...eek.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Glares*  don't you be bringing up my  *secrets *



Whoa!!

Doesn't this belong in that fetish thread?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Whoa!!
> 
> Doesn't this belong in that fetish thread? *



I'm scared to know...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Whoa!!
> 
> Doesn't this belong in that fetish thread? *



*pokes*  you still owe me........


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'm scared to know... *



and very well you should fear me........


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *and very well you should fear me........ *



...I fear you doing Locking Horns on me again...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pokes*  you still owe me........  *



Seig wouldn't let me talk with you guys anymore much less stay at your house.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I fear you doing Locking Horns on me again... *



I think I've 3 cracked ribs from striking serpents head.................


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Seig wouldn't let me talk with you guys anymore much less stay at your house. *



Bah.........


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I think I've 3 cracked ribs from striking serpents head................. *



...tee..heee...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...tee..heee...:rofl: *



*mumbling under my breath ...

Tomorrow nights class shall amuse me....


I still have bruises from you from last week...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **mumbling under my breath ...
> 
> Tomorrow nights class shall amuse me....
> ...



...no comment.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Bah......... *



I hope it's not a bad Bah?...... I'll talk with you over the phone.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope it's not a bad Bah?...... I'll talk with you over the phone. *



not a bad bah at all   and indeed.. look forward to it ~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone been injured or know of someone bady enough to stop training for good?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

Not during training, though I know people who were out for a while.

I had an orange belt friend who was mugged by three guys with baseball bats. He was beat up pretty badly. He couldn't train anymore.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Anyone been injured or know of someone bady enough to stop training for good? *



A guy at our club fell off a telegraph pole onto his back. His back was totally busted, and I've never seen him since 

Did you mean injury through MA though?

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *not a bad bah at all   and indeed.. look forward to it ~! *



Today was a rough one. 2 people were in cleveland for computer training, 2 were on the road and couldn't help, the other 1 person; well he was occupying space. This only left 4 of us to man the ship that normally should run on 10.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 22, 2003)

I got a broken nose during a sparring match in a tournament.

The next worse was a hairline fracture in my foot from a sidekick (mine) to the shin bone (my partner's).


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Ian.. Wow.. that is just horrible.. poor guy~!!!  *shakes head~!!!


Ceicei.. that's gotta hurt~!!!


Jeff.. Oh man.. can't imagine the pain of being beating.. whoa~!!!


Jason.. And you still gotta deal with Thursday.. *hugs~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Ya know.. Seig bought me this expensive  full face shield helmet for sparring.. supposedly 2 yrs in design process for safety... well I'm getting pretty ticked off cuz  Every Time I wear it .. people aim for the shield.. Big Guys.. *Points to Chronuss*   and there are 4 Triangular vents towards  the chin region.. these Vents are sharp edged and when a fist comes in contact with the shield.. it rams my chin.. and I get Cut.. Every bloody week this happens.. we tried padding the triangles with oxygen tubing .. but it didn't work.. so now gotta figure something else out.. 
Before the shield.. I may have incurred a face shot if  my opponent slid off my head gear.. but this is absolutely ridiculous~!!

*growls *
:soapbox:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 23, 2003)

I feel your pain Tess, literally.  I have a full face cage on my helmet.  It surely makes a tempting target sometimes, knowing I won't get hurt.

I am glad to say though that I haven't had any injuries from my cage, its a bit of a pain because there a vertical line in my field of vision but I've gotten use to it for the most part.  The cage doesn't goe down to the chin but there is a plastic chin cup with straps that lock the helmet in place.  I'm thankful its there the very first night I work it, one of the sparrers I can't remember the rank, clipped me right accross the chin if it hadn't been there I'm betting I would have been out cold.  Loved the thing ever since.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Ya know.. Seig bought me this expensive  full face shield helmet for sparring.. supposedly 2 yrs in design process for safety... well I'm getting pretty ticked off cuz  Every Time I wear it .. people aim for the shield.. Big Guys.. *Points to Chronuss* *



...wha'.......?....wha' I do....


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...wha'.......?....wha' I do.... *



I'm sure Tess will be happy to refresh your memory.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Nightingale
> *I'm sure Tess will be happy to refresh your memory. *



...that's what frightens me...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *I feel your pain Tess, literally.  I have a full face cage on my helmet.  It surely makes a tempting target sometimes, knowing I won't get hurt.
> 
> I am glad to say though that I haven't had any injuries from my cage, its a bit of a pain because there a vertical line in my field of vision but I've gotten use to it for the most part.  The cage doesn't goe down to the chin but there is a plastic chin cup with straps that lock the helmet in place.  I'm thankful its there the very first night I work it, one of the sparrers I can't remember the rank, clipped me right accross the chin if it hadn't been there I'm betting I would have been out cold.  Loved the thing ever since.
> ...



Hey Dot.. I hear ya~!!  I had a similar helmet before I got this one.. it had an open top.. which didn't protect my head from anything.. and hard plastic thick black crossbars for the shield.. it did the trick as far as I never got injured in it.. though the chin thingy would slip down when I started sweating.. and yeah  my peripheral vision was blocked as an area blind spot from the bars.. hence getting the clear shield.. which  attaches to a full helmet    . but you can see the triangle vents.. they are not really sharp to the touch.. but when forced to the skin.. they cut ~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...wha'.......?....wha' I do.... *




yes.. what DID you do Chad.. least I think you're over your fear of hurting me grappling after last night.. 

But I shall indeed be most happy to remind you... *points to my poor cut chin.. though I do thank you for your attempt to wipe the blood away..


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 24, 2003)

Like most of you, I had broken toes, fingers and some ribs.

 But I would have to say the one that sucked the most was a fracture in my right arm 10 days before my Black belt test.

 I put a forarm protector on and didn't tell anybody, because I didn't want some one a year later saying, we had to take it easy on dan because he had an injury.No way was anyone stealing that night away from me. I worked to hard to get their. Oh man did it freggin hurt after that night.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Dot.. I hear ya~!!  I had a similar helmet before I got this one.. it had an open top.. which didn't protect my head from anything.. and hard plastic thick black crossbars for the shield.. it did the trick as far as I never got injured in it.. though the chin thingy would slip down when I started sweating.. and yeah  my peripheral vision was blocked as an area blind spot from the bars.. hence getting the clear shield.. which  attaches to a full helmet    . but you can see the triangle vents.. they are not really sharp to the touch.. but when forced to the skin.. they cut ~!!! *



Ouch, yes I can see how that would hurt.  :wah:

Have you tried a thick piece of soft foam glued over a couple of the bottom vents to stop the plastic from even reaching your chin.  

That's the only think I can think of.  Good luck.  
Oh and btw, I think certain individuals that make contact with mask should be required to do 50 - 100 pushups as punishment.  At the very least their arms will be too tired afterward to even attempt to go for your head.  

Dot


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2003)

I imagine you're glad now that you did it that way though.

Of course it doesn't sound medically adviasable so perhaps we shouldn't encourage this line of thinking!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Like most of you, I had broken toes, fingers and some ribs.
> 
> But I would have to say the one that sucked the most was a fracture in my right arm 10 days before my Black belt test.
> ...



wow .... that was a pretty wild thing to do~!!  I understand your motivations.. and sure hope your arm healed ok..~!  Not something I would want to go through~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

Dot,   

Gonna try something to that effect.. there's not much else I can do.. and the pushups.. He's used to them *G*  I'll have to come up with some other punishment suitable to make his arms weak as a kitten. .and his legs.. cuz those long ones will sit on my head if I let him~!!


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Sep 24, 2003)

the first real injury I sustained in the Karate School was a result of poor cunstruction. Mostly on my part. We had recently built a new school in an existing building. We hung some mirriors that were designed to have a stretching bar bolted threw it into what I though were studs. There was a wall behind the drywall that was coverd in a thick layer of plaster. When the screws went tinto that I thought I was going into studs. We were having an excersise class and a few of us went over to the stretching bar and started doing dips. On about the third dip the bar ripped out of the wall shattering the mirror.  A large peice of the mirror landed on my heel basically removing it. It was attached still by a small peice of skin. We cleaned it with  soome horrable stuff that was red and burned like hell. I never thought I would forget what that stuff was called but I can't remember right now. We then taped the peice of skin back in place. The rest of the story gets even worse but I will save that for another time. 

The other injury I sustained was when I started training for full contact fighting a couple of yeears ago. It was just me and one of the instructors in calss that day. We were hevin a blast working on some kicking combo's when I stepped back with my left leg to launch a left kick. There was a loud snapping sound that the instructor and myself heard. and when I throught the kick my foot flopped like a fish out of water and without thinking I put my foot down and felt my almost touch my shin. Snap went my acelis tendon, right in half. It did not hurt but it felt very strange to say the least. Anyway those are my injuries. aside from various cuts and bruises.

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## OULobo (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo2dabone _
> *We cleaned it with  soome horrable stuff that was red and burned like hell. I never thought I would forget what that stuff was called but I can't remember right now. We then taped the peice of skin back in place. The rest of the story gets even worse but I will save that for another time.
> 
> Mike Miller UKF *



Was the red stuff Mecuracrome? C'mon you gotta finish the story, you can't leave us hangin' like that, it was just gettin' good, I love infection stories.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 24, 2003)

Dude, that mirror thing _had_ to hurt!


the worst kenpo related incident for are bruises...lots and lots of bruises because of my stupidity and inexperience, etc. 


tho i was bummed last spring because i had to sit out of 6 weeks of karate and missed a seminar for a darn broken leg! My friend tackled me and i fell wrong. at that time, i hadn't been taught how to fall correctly, so i tucked my left leg and came down...the guy came down on top of me, and we heard a lovely snap. we being, me, my friend, fellow student at the time, and the chick who worked for Shepherdstown EMS (convenient she was there!). Spiral fracture to the fibula right above my ankle.

...another disadvantage of having a broken leg was the fact that this college IS NOT handicapped accessible! but i digress...


----------



## kenpo2dabone (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Was the red stuff Mecuracrome? C'mon you gotta finish the story, you can't leave us hangin' like that, it was just gettin' good, I love infection stories. *



Yes, thank you, that is exactly the stuff. It is EVIL...EVIL I tell you!

O.K. I guess I will finish it. Actually it did not get infected but...


I did not have insurance at the time so I decided at first not to go to the doctor. Alittle macurecrome a little tape, life is good. Well, I was cleaning the wound the next day at my aunts house when she got a good luck at it. She freaked out and dragged me to the doctor. The wound had had about 24 hours to start heeling so the flap of skin was pretty well attached. The doctor insisted on opening it back up to make sure the tendon did not get nicked. He started by forcing a large que-tip thing under the flap of skin and proceeded to slowly pry the flap up. When I say slowly I mean slowly. Let just say it hurt way worse than the Macurecrome did. He finally manages to open the flap of skin and decides that there is a chance that I nicked the tendon so he sent me to the emergency room. I had to wait in the emergency room for about 2 1\2 hours until they could see me and when they did guess what they needed to to do. Thats right, open the wound to look at it. Atleast this time the doctor had enough sense to grab on to the flap of skin with a clamp and just rip it open in one quick move.  It was determined there, that I did not hit the tendon but a new concern was brought up. The doctor was afraid that because the flap of skin was attached at the bottom and blood flows down your leg and out to your toes and then back up for reoxygenation that the flap of skin would not get enough blood and die. So he sent me to see a plastic surgen who could decide if I would needed a skin graphed or not. My appointment with the plastic surgeon was the next day. Guess what he felt he needed to do. Thats right, open the flap of skin for a third time. He decided to use slow poke and pry method. It sucked big time. To this day I feel that had I not gone to the doctor I would have been a lot better off and the scar would not be nearly as bad. However, I guess I did feel better knowing that the tendon was not nicked rather than asuming it wasn't. 

So that's the rest of that story. I hope you enjoyed it.

Salute,
Mike Miller UKF


----------



## Michelle (Sep 24, 2003)

Torn popliteous tendon and torn fibular collateral ligament.

At an Erik Paulsen shootwrestling seminar.  Long recovery period and lots of PT.  To this day the whole grappling/ground fighting aspects of training still makes me a wee bit nervous.....something I gotta get over.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo2dabone _
> *Yes, thank you, that is exactly the stuff. It is EVIL...EVIL I tell you!
> 
> O.K. I guess I will finish it. Actually it did not get infected but...
> ...


 #

...I feel sick now!

I.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoGirl
> *
> Oh and btw, I think certain individuals that make contact with mask should be required to do 50 - 100 pushups as punishment.  At the very least their arms will be too tired afterward to even attempt to go for your head.
> Dot *



hey, now...because of the plastic shield in place, it's a legal target.  ...and she goes for my nose/chin/jaw enough to make it even...and I don't wear a face shield...


----------



## OULobo (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo2dabone _
> *Yes, thank you, that is exactly the stuff. It is EVIL...EVIL I tell you!
> 
> O.K. I guess I will finish it. Actually it did not get infected but...
> ...



Jeez, you should've just installed a hinge so it would've been easier.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey, now...because of the plastic shield in place, it's a legal target.  ...and she goes for my nose/chin/jaw enough to make it even...and I don't wear a face shield... *



Well in that case ......

All's fair in Love and Sparring.  

Dot


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

After sparring tonight, I noticed something really odd...despite wearing shin pads, and everything, I still bruise primarily on my right shin. it's more than the permanent bruise there towards my ankle. and my bruises there are pretty ugly. however, if i bruise on my left shin at all, they're not bad.


*sigh* i'm just an anomoly...i still need to get the "dent" on my breast bone checked out. (it feels like there's a dent there...it's weird...really painful to lean weight on, too)


...maybe accident prone describes me better...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **sigh* i'm just an anomoly... *



...glad I didn't have to say....eh, Ms. Normal?  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

*quirks eyebrow, throws a punch*


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2003)

Heh, me too...or so it seems.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **quirks eyebrow, throws a punch* *



don't make me smack you in the forehead...:2pistols:


----------



## Seig (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey, now...because of the plastic shield in place, it's a legal target.  ...and she goes for my nose/chin/jaw enough to make it even...and I don't wear a face shield... *


True, but she isn't ugly


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

Everyone staying Injured free this month? 

*G*


----------



## molson (Oct 6, 2003)

Reoccuring degentative disk disease.. My aching back... bad knee.. waiting for sugery... Hyperextended elbow..chronic...Toes don't bend...hip problems....  turning 40 is great.....


----------



## Shodan (Oct 14, 2003)

I have had my share of injuries too- the bigger incidents include.....

  Stepping on the metal ring of a three-ring binder with my bare foot (middle, tender underpart) while sparring- that hurt a bit!!!!

  Kicked someone's elbow with my instep.

  Had a guy do a crescent kick and his toenail opened up a nice cut under my chin- nice scar now.

  Broken little toes several times.

  The worst by far was when I blew my right knee out during my 2nd brown test.  It was the middle of the test and I stepped in to block a punch and heard a loud pop.  The stability was lost in my knee from then to the end of the test- I kept asking for permission to tighten my knee brace (the knee had been hurting me during training for this test so I had a cheap neoprene brace on it during the test)- but it didn't help much.......I finished the test, but I fell down several times due to lack of stability...boy did I fight for that rank!!  The next day at a seminar, we got kicked for our ranks........a friend let me put my now hugely swollen knee into his old knee brace (with metal sidebars) for the kick- I was shaking like crazy and really glad when that was over.  I had my reconstruction surgery about a month later.

  It took me a good year to rehab the knee and I still have to wear a de-rotational knee brace on it these days for class.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 14, 2003)

Broke the 2 middle bones in my right foot.  I'm right side dominant.  1 month after I first started at my other school.  I should have known from that that it wouldn't be good to be there. 


MartialArtsChic


----------



## OULobo (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *I have had my share of injuries too- the bigger incidents include.....
> 
> Stepping on the metal ring of a three-ring binder with my bare foot (middle, tender underpart) while sparring- that hurt a bit!!!!
> ...




I feel you brother. Mine was a conterrotation of lower vs upper leg during a hip toss. That pop was a defining moment in my MA history.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2003)

That would be SISTER!!  Ha ha!!

  Yes- definitely a pop I will not be forgetting any time soon- how is your training now?  Can you predict the weather with your leg like I can?!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 15, 2003)

> Can you predict the weather with your leg like I can?!!


 I can do that with my right knee and left wrist.... at least for the bigger storm fronts moving in.  I think I have a better record than the national weather service.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *That would be SISTER!!  Ha ha!!
> 
> Yes- definitely a pop I will not be forgetting any time soon- how is your training now?  Can you predict the weather with your leg like I can?!!
> ...



Sorry, bout the "Miss-understanding". Training has been alright except the front of my knee still won't accept any pressure, like if I am kneeling. Seiza is impossible. Luckily most of my training is weapons work and loose grappling now, so it fits well. I can tell easily when the pressure outside changes.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah- same here- I can't hardly get down on my hands and knees anymore unless it is on a very soft surface.  There is one kata we do in Kenpo that requires you to drop down on one knee and then the other (Long Form 4)- I have to just kneel there now.  I also have a big area on my knee that since surgery, has no feeling.  I am, however, thankful to just have stability again- that was really scary to have it give out in a heartbeat while walking or standing and sometimes it would go too far backwards- OUCH!!

  Yep- I know what you guys mean about changes in pressure and being a better forecaster than the weather people........they should just ask us before their reports, eh?!!

  Good to hear you both are still training despite the set-backs- keep it up!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## OULobo (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> * I also have a big area on my knee that since surgery, has no feeling.  I am, however, thankful to just have stability again- that was really scary to have it give out in a heartbeat while walking or standing and sometimes it would go too far backwards- OUCH!!
> :asian:  :karate: *



When mine first happened, I didn't do anything to have it checked out for about a week. The next day I went to train boxing I threw a hook and ended up staring up thinking, "What just happened? I know I didn't just get hit." 

That numb spot is from a nerve they have to cut to get into the knee. My doc said that the numb spot will shrink and shrink over time, as other nerves grow to take up the slack of the dead one. He said that it will end up the size of about a quarter coin and will stay numb at that size for life. Its really neat for do cigarette burn tricks there at parties, to show how tough you are.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 15, 2003)

You know, after reading some of these posts about the knees and stuff, I consider myself lucky that I just broke my foot and the 2 middle bones at that.  No PT, just had to wait til it healed.  The only thing the foot does now and again is cramp up for a bit.

My brother blew out his knee so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

No recent injuries for anyone, I gather?


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes, I have a recent injury.  The ligament that runs from the base of the thumb across the joint in the wrist on my left hand was stretched just shy of the snapping point during a front wrist throw from an overzealous classmate.  Painful as all get out.  Still have full range of motion but ikkyo kills me and  I can't use any pressure with the shuto edge for an armbar. 

I think I read somewhere else on here that CeiCei has had a recent injury to her wrist as well.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *No recent injuries for anyone, I gather? *



See, Arnisdor, you asked and now there's an injury.  Luckily, I haven't had any others......yet.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm a jinx!


----------

